# Heavy dark red-brown wood ID



## FunDraper (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi

i just found bunch of boxes in my garage containing about 200 of these wood pieces, all cut to the same length, about 22''x1,25",1,25". They are pretty heavy and hard. I'd really like to know what kind of wood they are and maybe some clue on why someone would need hundreds of those.

Thanks!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

A man gave me a stack and they used them in the electrical power line field..... he didn't know species but I suspect imported. I haven't done anything with mine EXCEPT restack in my shop!!! He said they were weather worthy!!??

Sorry no help, but someone in that field may speak up and know.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Might be ipe. The grainy face grain matches, although the color is a bit red for ipe. If you want to send me a sample, I'll see if I can ID it.

Check out ipe on my site and see what you think. Your end grain shot is fuzzy but it's consistent with ipe.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

They might be Australian Red Iron Bark. Very dense and hard. Often used as naturally rot resistant high tensil electric fence posts for livestock. I have seen some used as batting spacers for electric lines-since it is so dense it doesn't absorb much water thus it is a very poor electrical conductor and is very rot resistant. The stuff takes a beautiful shine when polished up. I made a chess set with it and will see if I can find the pictures. I had a post on here about the wood some time ago, but don't remember if I had pictures with it. Gene


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That first piece looks like teak or iroco to me.

George


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

brazillian cherry?


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks just like some pieces of Jatoba (aka Brazilian Cherry) I have. Of course, that doesn't mean it is. But Jatoba is heavy, dark reddish brown, is weather resistant, and can have a similar grain to what you show. It is also very hard and tends to be splintery when cut.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Can't tell for sure since the end grain pic is fuzzy but from what I CAN see, the end grain absolutely rules out jatoba.

Fundraper, it really would be helpful if you could post a well-focused shot of cleaned up end grain.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Dec 11, 2013)

The grain in that third pic especially looks like meranti. Meranti lumber, however, isn't terribly heavy at 30 or so pounds per cubic foot.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

TheWoodsman said:


> The grain in that third pic especially looks like meranti. Meranti lumber, however, isn't terribly heavy at 30 or so pounds per cubic foot.


Meranti is a trade name for about 150 different Shorea species, some of which are quite heavy, some of which are almost as light as balsa. There are so many different ones that they are broken into "groups", the "red meranti group", the "white meranti group", etc.

EDIT: and by the way, I agree w/ you that this looks like some of the red meranti group species.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Dec 11, 2013)

phinds said:


> Meranti is a trade name for about 150 different Shorea species, some of which are quite heavy, some of which are almost as light as balsa. There are so many different ones that they are broken into "groups", the "red meranti group", the "white meranti group", etc.
> 
> EDIT: and by the way, I agree w/ you that this looks like some of the red meranti group species.


Yes, you are correct and that is why I chose to simply say "meranti". I wasn't sure what the specific names of the heavier members of the family are. I've personally never had to deal with meranti in a form other than plywood and that grain is dead on with plywood which coincidentally often has little worm holes in the veneer.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

With the way it looks on my screen it looks close to Teak or Ipe. But, I'm inclined to guess Ipe. They may been cut for balusters.


















.


----------

